# 27,5 für 10 jährigen? Und welches? Viele Fragen.



## Claudia0501 (26. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen, unser Sohn ist 10 Jahre und 138cm groß. Er hat gestern ein Bulks Sharptail in 27 Zoll mit 38 und 41 Rahmen probegefahren. Er kommt auf dem 27,5 und 41er mit den Zehenspitzen auf den Boden wenn der Sattel ganz unten ist, beim 38 er komplett.

Er sagt selber auf dem 41 Rahmen fährt er besser.

Ich bin jetzt aber verunsichert, weil das Sharptail Disc 2 im www als nicht gut bewertet wird. Wohl nur billige Teile. Und scheibenbremsen ohne hydraulik seien Mist. Zudem sei ein 27,5 Zoll wohl nur Marketing, aber sinnlos, da 26 oder 29 besser ist. Da das Fahrrad 499€ kostet überlege ich, ob wir für den Preis nicht etwas besseres bekommen können.

Grundsätzlich soll er mit dem Fahrrad zur Schule fahren ( ein Weg ca 3 km) und mit uns am Wochenende fahren. Bisher hatte er das ghost powerkid 24, ist aber zu klein. Wichtig ist eine gute Qualität für den Preis und dass das Fahrrad nicht zu schwer ist.

Alter: 10
Innenbeinlänge 64cm
Größe 139cm 
04. Kann Sie/Er schon fahren, wenn ja wie gut/lange schon? 6 Jahre, sehr gut.
05. Was bist Du bereit auszugeben? 500-650€
06. Kannst Du selber schrauben? Nein
07. Willst Du selber schrauben? Nein
08. Hast Du eine Teilekiste im Keller auf die zurückgegriffen werden kann? Nein
09. Wofür soll das Bike eingesetzt werden? Schule, Stadt, Freizeit und Familienausflug 
10. Wie ist das Gelände bei Euch (steil/Straße/Wald etc.)? Feldwege, Stadtwege


----------



## delphi1507 (26. Februar 2017)

https://www.fahrradgigant.de/fahrra...V8K-_9r9UTZTu_cQ1uPHt0QwdpKYl5-mrMaAoqP8P8HAQ

Das hat ne hydraulische! 

Es gibt für mich nur einen Grund ne mechanische Bremse zu fahren und das sind reiseradler fernab von normaler Versorgung mit Ersatzteilen, bzw. Werkstätten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (26. Februar 2017)

Angebotene Größen 46cm und irgendwas deutlich über 50. Und 15kg Gewicht..!

Ja, 27,5er sind wohl hauptsächlich aus Marketinggründen entwickelt worden. Kinder und kleinere Damen sind mit 26" meist besser bedient.

Bei Eurem Budget und Anspruch (finde ich gut..!) würde ich mich auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt umsehen. Zumal ganz sicher der nächste Wachstumsschub nicht weit ist...
Mit ner Suche in den Kleinanzeigen "Damen Mountainbike" (Sind häufig auch kleine Herren-/Unisex-Bikes gelistet) oder "Mountainbike klein" sind oft wenig genutzte Teile zu finden.


----------



## Claudia0501 (26. Februar 2017)

Stimmt mit 41 cm gibt es das auch aber in der Street Variante (wegen Schulweg) kostet es 599€ Ob es da nicht was besseres gibt? Bzw. leichter?


----------



## johnplonks (4. März 2017)

Hallo und danke für die Größenangaben. Ich stelle mal die üblichen Verdächtigen in den Raum: Kaniabikes, Kubikes , Islabikes. Ein islabikes Beinn 26 small wiegt ohne Schutzbleche etc. 9,4 kg und kostet einschließlich Versand umgerechnet 490 Euro. Für die avisierten Einsatzzwecke m.E. völlig ausreichend. Kann man direkt mit Schutzblechen, Gepäckträger und Ständer bestellen. Abwicklung problemlos, Rücksendung bei Nichtgefallen habe ich noch nicht versucht, ist aber möglich.


----------

